# mk3 front brake upgrade



## thirdgenab (Jul 10, 2009)

I want to upgrade the fronts on my mk3, 1996 golf, and try to keep to oem parts, doest any one know what would work. I hear g60 fronts will go on, any one know what parts are needed? Also I want to stay 4 lug, so the obvious vr parts wont work. Thanks for any help. Rob


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (thirdgenab)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...e_OEM/
http://www.autotech.com/prod_b...m#mk3 The 280mm is the G60 set up.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...ind=0 Page 1&2.
http://www.eurospecsport.com/p...s.htm
Just a few options there are others out there.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (greyhare)*

Better pads will go farther than most of the other "up-grades" people do......also tires are the most important when all else is considered.
Hawk HP+ are a good start.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (thirdgenab)*

To upgrade to Corrado G60 11" front calipers all you need is the Girling 54 calipers and carriers from a Corrado G60 (comes with 4-bolt wheels) and 11" 4-bolt rotors from a Corrado G60. This is a simple stright forward bolt-on if you can find some calipers.
There are supposed to be some Passat 16V that use the same 11" 4-bolt calipers and rotors, but they're even harder to find than Corrado G60 front calipers.
Easier to find are Audi 5000 TurboS 11" Girling 60 dual piston calipers with carriers. They bolt right onto MKIII ABA 4-bolt cars, and you use the same Corrado G60 11" 4-bolt rotors. They is a minor issue with the brake pads hanging off the rotor friction surface, but it's easily solved by grinding or cutting off some material from the inner part of the pads when changing them.


----------



## thirdgenab (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (germancarnut51)*

I just ordered parts, Let's see what needs to be done for bearings and such. Thanks for the help. Rob


----------



## thirdgenab (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (germancarnut51)*

Not sure what the differance is between a Giriling 60 and g60, are they one in the same? and then what is the Giriling 54? Thanks Rob


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (thirdgenab)*

The Girling 60 and 54 are caliper model numbers made by Girling.
IIRC the 60 is the two piston and the 54 is a single piston. Both are floating calipers.
G60 refers to the 1.8l engine with the 60mm G-ladder supercharger. (G60) The G60 was one of the engine options for the Corrado.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (thirdgenab)*

Girling doesn't make figuring out what fits what easy. Girling make brake calipers marked 54 for different size rotors, and they're all know as Girling 54s. Different Girling 54 calipers are used with different caliper carriers on different makes of cars, with different sized rotors, using different numbers or lug bolts (4 or 5).
Here's an example:
The standard/stock MKIII ABA front brake caliper is a Girling 54 used with a 10.1" rotor.
The standard/stock Early MKIII VR6 front brake calipers is a Girling 54 used with an 11" 5-bolt rotor. This is a different Girling 54 caliper with a different caliper carrier than used with the Girling 54 used on the 10.1" rotors on the MKIII ABA cars. 
The standard/stock Corrado G60 front brake caliper is a Girling 54 used with an 11" 4-bolt rotor.
The standard/stock Corrado VR6/SLC front brake caliper is a Girling 54 used with a 11" 5-bolt rotor. This is the same caliper as the Corrado G60 front Girling 54 11" caliper BUT, it's used with a different caliper carrier.
The key to caliper interchange/compatibility appears to be the caliper carriers. Looking at the Parts Catalogs, it appears that IF you have the front caliper carriers from a Corrado G60 with 4-bolt 11" rotors, you can use many of the Girling 54 11" front brake calipers on a MKIII ABA with the 11" 4-bolt rotors.
I have a set of Audi 5000 TurboS front Girling 60 dual piston calipers with carriers (Originaly 5-bolt with rotor size 10 7/8") sitting in the garage. The carriers, are definitely compatible, as many people are using these calipers with Corrado 11" 4-bolt rotors. The question seems to be whether the caliper carriers are the same ones used on the Corrado G60 11" calipers, and whether the caliper carriers ot these slightly easier to find calipers will work with Girling 54 calipers, and if so, which ones, and what size rotors will the work with.


----------



## thirdgenab (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (germancarnut51)*

Not sure what the differance is between a Giriling 60 and g60, are they one in the same? and then what is the Giriling 54? Thanks Rob


----------



## thirdgenab (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (germancarnut51)*

Not sure what the differance is between a Giriling 60 and g60, are they one in the same? and then what is the Giriling 54? Thanks Rob


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (thirdgenab)*

i did hawk race ceramics and powerslot pros from tirerack.com all i have to say is amazing! no fade or anything!


----------



## thirdgenab (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: mk3 front brake upgrade (germancarnut51)*

Not sure what the differance is between a Giriling 60 and g60, are they one in the same? and then what is the Giriling 54? Thanks Rob


----------

